# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين المغرب >  معالجة صعوبات المقاولة فى القانون المغربى

## هيثم الفقى

انجاز عبد الحق سيدالي منتدب قضائي بالمحكمة الابتدائية بالناضور
” تـطـبـق مـسـاطـر مـعـالـجـة صـعـوبـات الـمـقـاولـة عـلى كـل تـاجـر و كـل حـرفـي و كـل شـركـة تـجـاريـة لـيـس بـمـقـدورهـم سـداد الـديـون الـمـسـتـحـقـة عـلـيـهـم عـنـد الـحـلـول ... “ الـمـادة 560 مـن مـدونـة الـتـجـارة 
*تـمـهـيـد :
إذا كان المبدأ أن المقاولات التجارية و غيرها تستمر في مزاولة نشاطها بشكل عادي، و بشكل يوفر للفاعلين الاقتصاديين الأهداف المنشودة من وراء إنشائها، فإن هذه المقاولات لا تلبث أن تعرف – بحكم طبيعة الحياة التجارية التي تتأثر بكثير من العوامل – مشاكل متنوعة تضرب في الصميم الأهداف المرجوة، مشاكل قانونية و اقتصادية و مالية و اجتماعية تعصف في بعض الأحيان بمستقبل المقاولة و تفضي بها إلى الموت، الأمر الذي ينعكس سلبا على جميع المتعاملين معهـا و على الاقتصاد الوطني برمته، على اعتبار أن هذه المقاولة من قواعد هذا الاقتصاد.
و في ضوء التحديات الاقتصادية التي يعيشهـا المغرب ضمن المجموعة الدولية، و التي كان من بين آثارها صدور تشريعات أساسية في ميادين متعـددة مرتبطة بالحياة الاقتصادية و المالية، و سعيا وراء الحفاظ على استمرارية استغلال المقاولات، و على مناصب الشغل الموجودة بها، بالموازاة مع عملية إبراء ذمتها من الديون المترتبة عليها، أمور فرضت على المشرع المغربي هجر نظام الإفلاس و التصفية القضائية الذي كان معمولا به في ظل قانون التجارة لسنة 1913 الملغى، و الذي كان يركز على معاقبة التاجر الذي أخل بالتزاماته و إقصائه من الحياة التجارية، عوض البحث عن التدابير الكفيلة بمده بيد المساعدة لاجتياز الوضعية الصعبة التي يمر بها.
و نتيجة الوعي بعدم مواكبة قانون 1913 ككل للتطور الذي ما فتئ يعرفه القطاع التجاري في المغرب، تم التفكير في السنوات الأخيرة في تغـيير هذا القانون و إحلال محله نظاما للإجراءات الجماعية يرتكز في جوهره على مساطر وقائية و علاجية أكثر من ارتكازه على تصفية أموال المدين.
و ليس من قبيل المبالغة إذا قلنا إن أهم المستجدات التي يحملها في طياته القانون رقم 95-15 المتعلق بمدونة التجارة الصادر بتنفيذه الظهير الشريف المؤرخ في فاتح أغسطس 1996، يتمثل أساسا فيما ورد من مقتضيات الكتاب الخامس من هذه المدونة، و الذي يتعلق كما هو معلوم بصعوبات المقاولة و مساطر الوقاية منها و مساطر معالجتها، مساطر و قواعد تستهدف وقاية المقاولة من الصعوبات التي تعترضها أحيانا أثناء سير نشاطها، تفاديا لاستفحالها مؤكدا المبدأ الطبي المعروف ˝الوقاية خير من العلاج˝، و تروم أحيانا أخرى علاج مواطن الداء بإيجاد الوصفات و الأدوية الناجعة و الكفيلة بالحفاظ على المقاولة و على نشاطها و بالتالي استمرار حياتها بشكل يخدم مصالحها و مصالح المحيطين بها.
و يكتسي النظام المذكور أهميته من كون البدء في العمل به قد تلاه بعد فترة تقل عن سنة، تنصيب المحاكم التجارية المحدثة لأول مرة في المغرب بمقتضى القانون رقم 95- 53 الصادر بتنفيذه الظهير الشريف المؤرخ في 12 فبراير 1997، هذه المحاكم التي تختص وحدها في ظل التشريع المغربي بالنظر في دعاوى صعوبات المقاولة، و التي تتم المراهنة عليها في عملية التنمية الاقتصادية و الاجتماعية للبلاد و ذلك باعتبارها تشكل قضاء متخصصا و سريعا و فعالا في ذات الوقت.
و انطلاقا من المادة 545 من مدونة التجارة التي تنص على أنه: ˝ يتعين على المقاولة أن تقوم بنفسها عن طريق الوقاية الداخلية من الصعوبات بتصحيح ما من شأنه أن يخل باستمرارية استغلالها، و إلا تم ذلك عن طريق الوقاية الخارجية بتدخل من رئيس المحكمة.
تتم معالجة المقاولة عن طريق التسوية القضائية باعتماد مخطط الاستمرارية أو مخطط التفويت.
يمكن أن تؤدي الصعوبات إلى إنهاء استمرارية المقاولة بالتصفية القضائية˝
فالمشرع المغربي بمقتضى هذه المادة يضع ترتيبا للصعوبات التي يمكن أن تعترض المقاولة و الحلول الكفيلة بمعالجتها، و ذلك حسب ثلاث رتب أو درجات، صعوبات تتمثل في وجود وقائع من شأنها أن تخل باستمرارية استغلال المقاولة، و يتم التصدي لها عن طريق الوقاية الداخلية أو الوقاية الخارجية ( أولا)، و صعوبات تتمثل في توقف المقاولة عن أداء ديونها بصورة لا تجعل وضعيتها غير قابلة للإصلاح بالمرة، و تتم معالجتها عن طريق التسوية القضائية التي تباشر باعتماد مخطط الاستمرارية أو مخطط التفويت (ثانيا)، وصعوبات أخرى تتمثل في وصول المقاولة المتوقفة عن الدفع إلى حد التردي تصبح معه وضعيتها مختلة بشكل لا رجعة فيه، و غير قابلة للإصلاح بالمرة، مما من شانه أن يؤدي إلى إنهاء استمراريتها عن طريق إخضاعها للتصفية القضائية (ثالثا).
أولا: الوقائع التي من شانها الإخلال باستمرارية استغلال المقاولة وكيفية التصدي لها :
و المقصود بالوقائع التي من شأنها الإخلال باستمرارية استغلال المقاولة حسب المادة 550 من مدونة التجارة، كافة المشاكل ذات الطابع القانوني أو الاقتصادي أو المالي التي تعاني منها المقاولة قبل أن تصل إلى مرحلة التوقف عن دفع ديونها، و بعبارة أخرى كافة الإخلالات التي يكتشفها مراقب الحسابات بالنسبة للمقاولات التي يوجد بها هذا المراقب، أو التي تظهر من كل عـقد أو وثيقة أو إجراء أو مسطرة.
و تأسيسا على ما ذكر، فالوقائع التي من شانها الإخلال باستمرارية استغلال المقاولة تكون موجودة كلما كانت هناك عوارض تخل بشروط الاستغلال، كالتقلص العادي لنشاط المقاولة أو الارتفاع المهول للتكاليف و التحملات، أو العجز المالي المتكرر في الحسابات الختامية، إلى غير ذلك من الأمور التي يمكن أن تؤثر سلبا على التوازن المالي للمقاولة، ففي كل هذه الحالات و غيرها يمكن أن تكون هناك صعوبات من النوع المذكور، مما يستدعي التدخل لتصحيح الوضع قبل أن يصل الأمر إلى درجة تصبح معها المقاولة في حالة توقف عن الدفع المبرر لفتح مساطر معالجة صعوبات المقاولة.
وبذلك فتذليل صعوبات من هذا النوع، لا يتم عن طريق التسوية القضائية أو التصفية القضائية، و إنما يتم باتباع مساطر الوقاية من الصعوبات طبقا للأحكام المنصوص عليها في القسم الأول من الكتاب الخامس من مدونة التجارة، ذلك انه يفترض في المقاولة و الحالة هذه، أنها لم تصل بعد إلى مرحلة التوقف عن دفع ديونها أو إلى المرحلة التي تصبح خلالها وضعيتها مختلة بشكل لا رجعة فيه.
على أن مساطر الوقاية من الصعوبات المتمثلة في وجود وقائع من شأنها الإخلال باستمرارية استغلال المقاولة تنقسم إلى نوعين : مسطرة الوقاية الداخلية و مسطرة الوقاية الخارجية.
أ - الوقاية الداخلية كمسطرة غير قضائية لمواجهة الوقائع التي من شأنها الإخلال باستمرارية استغلال المقاولة
فعلى عكس التاجر الشخص الطبيعي الذي لا تطبق بشأنه مسطرة الوقاية الداخلية من الصعوبات، فان هذه المسطرة تطبق بالإضافة إلى الشركات التجارية المنصوص عليها صراحة في المادة 546، على المجموعات ذات النفع الاقتصادي التي يكون لها غرض تجاري، و التي تكتسب بذلك الصفة التجارية طبقا لمقـتضيات المادة 5 مـن القانون 97-13 المتعلق بهذه المجموعات الصادر بتنفيذه الظهير الشريف المؤرخ في 5 فبراير 1997.
و لقد بين المشرع المغربي كيفية وقاية المقاولة نفسها بنفسها من الصعوبات و ذلك بوضعه لمجموعة من الأحكام و القواعد تم النص عليها في المادتين 546 و 547 من مدونة التجارة، و هكذا و طبقا للمادة 546 يتعين على مراقب الحسابات إن وجد أو أي شريك في الشركة عند ملاحظته لوقائع من شأنها الإخلال باستمرارية استغلالها، أن يعمل على إخبار رئيسها بذلك، بواسطة رسالة مضمونة مع الإشعار بالتوصل و ذلك داخل أجل ثمانية أيام من تاريخ اكتشافه لهذه الوقائع، يدعوه فيها إلى تصحيح ذلك الإخلال.
و يتعين على رئيس المقاولة بعد تلقيه هذه الرسالة الاستجابة لمضمونها، و ذلك بالتأكد من حالة و سير المقاولة، فإذا تبين له جدية ما أشارت إليه الرسالة عمد إلى البحث عن وسائل للوقاية بما تتوفر عليه المقاولة ذاتها من إمكانيات أو بمساعدة من الغير.
وفي حالة ما إذا لم يستجب رئيس المقاولة إلى الرسالة الموجهة إليه من طرف مراقب الحسابات، أو عدم توصل هذا الأخير بأي جواب منه داخل أجل 15 يوما من تاريخ توصله بالرسالة، أو إذا لم يصل رئيس المقاولة شخصيا أو بعد تداول مجلس الإدارة أو مجلس المراقبة إلى نتيجة تمكن من ضمان استمرارية استغلال المقاولة، وجب على مراقب الحسابات العمل على توجيه الدعوة لرئيس المقاولة من أجل تداول الجمعية العامة في شان الوقائع التي تم اكتشافها، وهنا يحرص مراقب الحسابات على أن تستمع هذه الجمعية إلى التقرير المعد من طرفه في هذا الشأن.
أما في المرحلة الأخيرة، فيجب بناء على المادة 547 من مدونة التجارة أن يتم إخبار رئيس المحكمة التجارية التابع لها المقر الاجتماعي للشركة أو المجموعة ذات النفع الاقتصادي التي لها غرض تجاري بوضعية المقاولة المعنية، إما من طرف رئيس هذه الأخيرة و إما من طرف مراقب الحسابات، وذلك في حالة عدم تداول الجمعية العامة في موضوع الوقائع التي من شأنها الإخلال باستمرارية استغلال المقاولة، أو في حالة ما إذا لوحظ أن استمرارية الاستغلال لا تزال مهددة بالاختلال رغم القرار الذي اتخذته الجمعية العامة بهذا الخصوص.
ب - الوقاية الخارجية من الصعوبات كمسطرة لمواجهة الوقائع التي من شأنها الإخلال باستمرارية استغلال المقاولة :
خلافا لما رأيناه بخصوص الوقاية الداخلية من الصعوبات الناتجة عن وجود وقائع من شأنها الإخلال باستمرارية استغلال المقاولة، حيث تتم هذه الوقاية التي لا تهم التاجر الشخصي الطبيعي، من داخل المقاولة ذاتها، فان الوقاية الخارجية من الصعوبات المذكورة تهم حتى المقاولات الفردية و تباشر بتدخل من رئيس المحكمة التجارية التابع لها إما المؤسسة الرئيسية للتاجر، و إما المقر الاجتماعي للشركة أو المجموعة ذات النفع الاقتصادي التي يكون لها غرض تجاري.
و هكذا بالإضافة إلى الحالة المنصوص عليها في المادة 547 من مدونة التجارة، حيث يتم إخبار رئيس المحكمة التجارية المختصة محليا، من طرف رئيس المقاولة أو من طرف مراقب الحسابات، بعدم سلوك مسطرة الوقاية الداخلية من الصعوبات أو عدم فعالية هذه المسطرة رغم سلوكها، يقوم رئيس المحكمة المذكورة بناء على أحكام المادة 548 باستدعاء رئيس المقاولة قصد النظر في الإجراءات الكفيلة بتصحيح الوضعية، و ذلك بالنسبة لكل شركة تجارية أو مجموعة ذات نفع اقتصادي لها غرض تجاري أو مقاولة فردية تجارية أو حرفية يلاحظ عليها في كل عقد أو وثيقة أو إجراء أنها تواجه صعوبات من شأنها أن تخل باستمرارية استغلالها.
و تتم الوقاية الخارجية من الصعوبات عبر طريقتين اثنتين: الطريقة الأولى تتمثل في تذليل هذه الصعوبات بفعل تدخل أحد الغيار، في حين تتمثل الطريقة الثانية في التسوية الودية التي يمكن أن تبرم بين رئيس المقاولة و الدائنين تحت رعاية رئيس المحكمة.
* تدخل أحد الأغيار كمسطرة للوقاية الخارجية من الصعوبات :
يمكن لرئيس المحكمة على الرغم من أية مقتضيات تشريعية مخالفة، كما تنص على ذلك الفقرة 2 من المادة 548 أن يطلب في نهاية الاجتماع الذي يعقده مع رئيس المقاولة قصد النظر في الإجراءات الكفيلة بتصحيح الوضعية، الإطلاع على المعلومات التي من شأنها أن تعطيه صورة صحيحة عن الوضعية الاقتصادية و المالية للمقاولة المدينة و ذلك عن طريق مراقب الحسابات أو ممثل العمال أو أي شخص آخر. وعليه فإذا تبين أن الصعوبات التي تعترض المقاولة قابلة للتذليل بفضل تدخل أحد الأغيار يكون بمستطاعه تخفيف الاعتراضات المحتملة للأشخاص الذين اعتادوا التعامل مع المقاولة، جاز لرئيس المحكمة أن يعينه بصفة وكيل خاص و يكلفه بمهمة و يحدد له أجلا معينا لإنجازها و ذلك تطبيقا لمقتضيات المادة 549.
* التسوية الودية كصورة للوقاية الخارجية من الصعوبات :
جدير بالذكر أن مسطرة التسوية الودية لا تفتح في مواجهة المقاولة إلا بشروط، من أهمها أن تكون المقاولة تعاني من صعوبات مالية أو قانونية أو اقتصادية تعبر عن وجود وقائع من شأنها الإخلال باستمرارية استغلال هذه المقاولة، فضلا على ألا تكون الصعوبات المذكورة قد أدت بالمقاولة إلى التوقف عن دفع ديونها المستحقة، حيث يتقدم رئيس المقاولة الذي يحق له وحده دون أي شخص آخر مهما كانت صفته بطلب فتح مسطرة التسوية الودية إلى رئيس المحكمة التجارية التابعة لها المؤسسة الرئيسية للتاجر أو المقر الاجتماعي للشركة التجارية أو للمجموعة ذات النفع الاقتصادي التي يكون لها غرض تجاري.
و بمجرد توصل رئيس المحكمة التجارية المختصة بطلب رئيس المقاولة الرامي إلى فتح التسوية الودية، يعمل على استدعاء هذا الأخير عن طريق كتابة الضبط و ذلك قـصد تـلقي شـروحاته حـول طـلبـه هـذا، و بـنـاء عـلى المادة 552 من مدونة التجارة، فعلاوة على السلطات المخولة لرئيس المحكمة بمـقتضى المادة 548 من مدونة التجارة، يمكنه تكليف خبير لإعداد تقرير عن الوضعية الاقتصادية و الاجتماعية و المالية للمقاولة، و الحصول من المؤسسات البنكية أو المالية على الرغم من أية مقتضـيات تـشـريعية مخالفة على كل المعلومات التي من شأنها أن تعطي صورة صحيحة عن الوضعية الاقتصادية و المالية للمقاولة.
و إذا تبين لرئيس المحكمة أن اقـتراحات رئيس المقاولة من شأنها أن تسهل تصحيح وضعية المقاولة، فتح إجراء التسوية الودية و عين مصالحا لمدة لا تتجاوز ثلاثة أشهر قابلة للتمديد شهرا على الأكثر بطلب من هذا الأخير (المادة 553 من مدونة التجارة)، و يحدد رئيس المحكمة مهمة المصالح Consiliateur التي تتمثل في تسهيل سير المقاولة و العمل على إبرام اتفاق مع الدائنين، و يطلع رئيس المحكمة المصالح على المعلومات المتوفرة لديه و إن اقتضى الحال على نتائج الخبرة المشار إليها في المادة 552.
هذا و إذا رأى المصالح أن الوقف المؤقت للإجراءات من شأنه تسهيل إبرام اتفاق أمكنه أن يعرض الأمر على رئيس المحكمة، و يمكن لهذا الأخير بعد الاستماع لرأي الدائنين الرئيسيين أن يصدر أمرا يحدد مدة الوقف في أجل لا يتعدى مدة قيام المصالح بمهمته.
و يوقف هذا الأمر و يمنع كل دعوى قضائية يقيمها جميع الدائنين ذوي دين سابق للأمر المشار إليه تكون غايتها إما الحكم على المدين بسداد مبلغ مالي و إما الحكم عليه بفسخ عقد بسبب عدم سداد مبلغ مالي، و يوقف الأمر المذكور كذلك و يمنع كل طريقة للتنفيذ يقيمها هؤلاء الدائنون سواء بشأن المنقولات أو العقارات، كما توقف تبعا لذلك الآجال المحددة تحت طائلة البطلان، السداد الكامل أو الجزئي لأي دين سابق لهذا الأمر، أو الأداء للضامنين الذين يوفون بالديون المؤسسة سابقا، وكذا القيام بتصرف خارج عن التسيير العادي للمقاولة أو منح رهن رسمي أو رهن ما، لم يصدر ترخيص بصدده من رئيس المحكمة و لا يطبق هذا المنع على الديون الناجمة عن عقد العمل (المادة 555 من مدونة التجارة).
على أن مسطرة التسوية الودية تنتهي في حالة نجاحها بإبرام اتفاق ودي بين الدائنين أو بين الدائنين الرئيسيين من جهة و بين المدين من جهة أخرى، و ذلك عن طريق عرض المصالح على هؤلاء الدائنين اقتراح أو قبول الآجال الجديدة أو التخفيض من الديون أو الاثنين معا، حيث تقتصر مهمته على التوفيق بين الأطراف و عرض المقترحات المختلفة، و بيان إمكانيات المقاولة المالية و الاقتصادية، و صياغة البنود و المقتضيات المحتملة للاتفاق الودي التي ارتضاها الأطراف.
و عند إبرام اتفاق مع جميع الدائنين، يصادق عليه رئيس المحكمة و يودع لدى كتابة الضبط، أما إذا تم إبرام اتفاق مع الدائنين الرئيسيين فقط، فيمكن لرئيس المحكمة أن يصادق عليه أيضا و أن يمنح للمدين آجال الأداء الواردة في النصوص الجاري بها العمل، فيما يخص بعض الديون التي لم يشملها الاتفاق المذكور (المادة 556 من مدونة التجارة).
و يثبت الاتفاق الذي يتم بين رئيس المقاولة و الدائنين في محرر و يوقعه الأطراف و المصالح، و تودع الوثيقة أو الوثائق التي تتضمن هذا الاتفاق لدى كتابة الضبط بالمحكمة التجارية التي فتحت إجراء التسوية الودية (المادة 557 من مدونة التجارة).
و ينبغي التذكير أن الاتفاق المذكور يوقف أثناء مدة تنفيذ كل دعوى قضائية و كل إجراء فردي سواء كانت تخص منقولات المدين أو عقاراته بهدف الحصول على سداد الديون موضوع الاتفاق.
و في حالة عدم تنفيذ الالتزامات الناجمة عن الاتفاق، تقضي المحكمة بفسخ هذا الأخير و بسقوط كل آجال الأداء الممنوحة.
و باستثناء السلطة القضائية التي يمكن أن تبلغ بالاتفاق و بتقرير الخبرة، لا تطلع على الاتفاق سوى الأطراف الموقعة و لا يطلع على تقرير الخبرة سوى رئيس المقاولة.
ثانيا : صعوبات تتمثل في توقف المقاولة عن دفع ديونها و الحل الكفيل بمعالجتها:
تعبر الصعوبات التي تتجسد في عدم قيام المقاولة بدفع ما يستحق عليها من ديون، عن وجود هذه المقاولة في مرحلة وسط بين تعرضها للصعوبات المتمثلة في وجود وقائع من شأنها الإخلال باستمرارية استغلالها و بين تعرضها لصعوبات تتمثل في اختلال وضعية المقاولة بشكل لا رجعة فيه، و بذلك فالصعوبات التي تتمثل في عدم دفع الديون المستحقة تعتبر من جهة نتاجا لتفاقم الوضع بالنسبة للمقاولة التي لم تخضع بحسب الأحوال إما للوقاية الداخلية أو الوقاية الخارجية من الصعوبات المتمثلة في وجود وقائع من شأنها الإخلال باستمرارية الاستغلال، كما أنها تمهد من جهة أخرى الطريق لوصول المقاولة المعنية بالأمر إلى وضعية مختلة بشكل لا رجعة فيه إذا لم يتم إخضاعها لمسطرة معالجة الصعوبات.
و على خلاف ما كان عليه الأمر في العقود الأولى من القرن 20، لم يعد المدين المتوقف عن دفع ديونه يخضع في الوقت الراهن لأي أثر من آثار المساطر الجماعية إلا بعد أن يصدر ضده حكم يقضي بفتح هذه المساطر في مواجهته و بعبارة أخرى فنظرية الإفلاس الفعلي أو الواقعي La Faillitte virtuelle التي ظل جانب من الفقه و القضاء في فرنسا ينادي بها و يطبقها خلال النصف الأول من القرن المذكور لم يبق لها أي مجال للتطبيق الآن بعد أن أصبح من الضروري، لكي يتم إخضاع المدين المتوقف عن الدفع لنظام الإجراءات الجماعية، أن يكون هناك حكم قضائي صادر ضده بهذا الخصوص، فقد كانت نظرية الإفلاس الفعلي تستند إلى مجرد التوقف عن الدفع باعتباره حالة تتعلق بالواقع، مما يسمح للدائن و لو في غياب حكم يقضي على المدين بالإفلاس، بالمطالبة بإخضاع هذا المدين لآثار الإفلاس، وذلك كلما كان هناك توقف عن الدفع يمكن معاينته بالطرق و الكيفيات التي تتم بها معاينة كل المسالك التي ترتبط بالواقع، أي بالمسائل التي تستند إلى وقائع مادية وليس إلى وقائع قانونية.
و لقد وضع المشرع المغربي قواعد خاصة بشأن كيفيات طلب فتح مسطرة معالجة صعوبات المقاولة و حدد الأشخاص الذين يحق لهم تقديم هذا الطلب إلى المحكمة التجارية المختصة فخلافا لما كان عليه الأمر في ظل القانون التجاري المغربي لسنة 1913 الملغى، وسع هذا المشرع بموجب مدونة التجارة لسنة 1996 دائرة هؤلاء الأشخاص.
و هكذا فعلاوة على رئيس المقاولة الذي يكون ملزما بالتصريح بتوقفه عن أداء ديونه، و الدائنين الذين يعتبرون من أوائل ذوي المصالح المرتبطة بالمقاولة المتوقفة عن الدفع، يمكن للمحكمة التجارية المختصة محليا أن تفتح مساطر معالجة صعوبات المقاولة و ذلك إما من تلقاء نفسها و إما بناء على طلب النيابة العامة.و إذا كانت هناك مصلحتان تتعارضان بخصوص طريقة بث المحكمة في الطلب الرامي إلى فتح مساطر معالجة صعوبات المقاولة، فالمصلحة العامة تقتضي أن يتم البث في هذا الطلب مباشرة بعد توصل المحكمة التجارية المختصة به و ذلك حتى لا تتدهور الوضعية المالية و الاقتصادية للمقاولة بفعل مرور الوقت و تضيع بالتالي الفرصة في تسويتها، و بالمقابل تفرض المصلحة الخاصة للمقاولة المدعى عليها أن لا يتم التسرع في فتح مسطرة المعالجة في مواجهتها من دون الاستماع إلى رئيسها و معرفة أوضاعها و أسباب توقفها عن الدفع.
و تأسيسا على ذلك، فمن أجل التوفيق بين المصلحتين المذكورتين، فرض المشرع على المحكمة التجارية المرفوع إليها طلب فتح مسطرة معالجة صعوبات المقاولة ضرورة سلوك بعض الإجراءات قبل البث في هذا الطلب، ذلك أن هناك إجراء إجباريا يتمثل في ضرورة الاستماع إلى أقوال رئيس المقاولة المدعى عليها و إجراء اختياريا يتمثل من جهة في إمكانية الاستماع إلى أي شخص آخر ترى المحكمة التي وضعت يدها على المسطرة أن أقواله مفيدة، و من جهة أخرى في إمكانية أخذ رأي ذوي الخبرة، كما أنه يتعين على المحكمة حسب الفقرة الأخيرة من المادة 567 من مدونة التجارة أن تبث بعد خمسة عشر يوما على الأكثر من رفع الدعوى إليها.
و مما ينبغي التأكيد عليه قبل كل شيء أن المحكمة التجارية المرفوع إليها الطلب الرامي إلى فتح مسطرة معالجة صعوبات المقاولة لا تكون ملزمة بضرورة الحكم بالتسوية القضائية Redressement Judiciaire في بداية الأمر، ثم بعد ذلك تحويل هذه التسوية إلى تصفية قضائية كلما تبين لها ذلك، بل يجوز للمحكمة و يتعين عليها أن تحكم مباشرة بالتصفية القضائية إذا كانت وضعية المقاولة المدعى عليها مختلة بشكل لا رجعة فيه، و ذلك تطبيقا لمقتضيات المادة 568 من مدونة التجارة التي تنص في فقرتها الأولى على أنه "يقضى بالتسوية القضائية إذا تبين أن وضعية المقاولة ليست مختلة بشكل لا رجعة فيه و إلا فيقضى بالتصفية القضائية".
و بذلك فالمحكمة التجارية المقدم إليها طلب فتح المسطرة ضد المدين المتوقف عن الدفع، لا تتقيد فيما يخص البث في هذا الطلب بما يطلبه الأطراف، كما لا تتقيد كذلك بضرورة اتباع الترتيب الذي يتمثل في سلوك مسطرة الوقاية ثم مسطرة المعالجة ثم في الأخير مسطرة التصفية القضائية.
على أنه سواء حكمت المحكمة التجارية المختصة بالتصفية القضائية مباشرة أو حكمت بفتح مسطرة المعالجة التي تتم عن طريق التسوية القضائية، فإن الحكم الصادر بهذا الخصوص يحدد تاريخ التوقف عن الدفع و يعين أجهزة المسطرة.
و بخصوص تحديد تاريخ التوقف عن الدفع، لتحديد ما يسمى بفترة الريبة و التي تبتدىء من تاريخ التوقف عن الدفع و لغاية حكم فتح المسطرة، تضاف إليها مدة سابقة عن التوقف بالنسبة لبعض العقود، و من أجل ذلك يسر المشرع إسقاط بعض التصرفات التي يجريها المدين في الفترة الواقعة بين توقفه عن الدفع و صدور حكم فتح مسطرة المعالجة حماية للدائنين و تحقيق المساواة بينهم، و وضع نصب عينه مصلحة الدائنين و مصلحة المدين على حد سواء، و فرق بين التصرفات التي لا تكشف بذاتها عن موجب للريبة و لا تشكل ضررا على الدائنين و التصرفات التي تنم عن ذلك و ترك أمر أبطالها لسلطة المحكمة، حيث يعين حكم فتح مسطرة المعالجة تاريخ التوقف عن الدفع الذي يجب أن لا يتجاوز في جميع الأحوال ثمانية عشر شهرا قبل فتح مسطرة المعالجة و ذلك حسب المادة 680 من مدونة التجارة. أما بخصوص أجهزة المسطرة، فعندما تقرر المحكمة التجارية المختصة فتح مسطرة معالجة صعوبات المقاولة أو مسطرة التصفية القضائية، سواء من تلقاء نفسها أو بناء على طلب رئيس المقاولة أو أحد الدائنين أو النيابة العامة، فإنها تعمل بموجب حكمها الصادر بهذا الخصوص على تعيين الأجهزة التي ستقوم تحت إشرافها بتسيير المسطرة المفتوحة ضد المقاولة المدينة، حيث يتعلق الأمر بتعيين القاضي المنتدب و السنديك.يقوم القاضي المنتدب في إطار المهمة المسندة إليه بموجب الحكم القاضي بفتح المسطرة ضد المقاولة المتوقفة عن الدفع بعدة وظائف لاسيما و أن المادة 638 من مدونة التجارة، تجعل منه الساهر على السير السريع للمسطرة و على حماية المصالح المتواجدة. و هكذا فإذا كان القاضي المنتدب يعد بمثابة الوسيط بين المحكمة التجارية مصدرة الحكم القاضي بفتح المسطرة و بين باقي الأطراف الأخرى الفاعلة في هذه المسطرة كالسنديك و المراقبين فإن ذلك لا يعني أن دوره ينحصر فقط في المراقبة بل إنه يتخذ العديد من القرارات الهامة و ذلك بموجب أوامر يصدرها تطبيقا للمادة 639 من مدونة التجارة.
و على العموم فإن أهم الوظائف التي يقوم بها القاضي المنتدب تتمثل في المساهمة في إعداد الحل الكفيل بتسوية وضعية المقاولة و ذلك عن طريق مراقبة أعمال السنديك في هذا الإطار، كما تتمثل أيضا هذه الوظائف أو المهام في تعيين المراقبين من بين الدائنين الذين يتقدمون إليه بطلب من أجل ترشيح أنفسهم لمهمة مراقب.
و تطبيقا للمادة 640 يتم تكليف السنديك – مهام السنديك تزاول أصلا من طرف أحد كتاب الضبط بالمحكمة التجارية مصدرة الحكم القاضي بفتح مسطرة التسوية و التصفية القضائية، إلا أنه يمكن لهذه المحكمة عند الاقتضاء أن تسند هذه المهام إلى الغير – حيث يسهر السنديك على إعداد و تنفيذ الحل المختار في المسطرة، كما يقوم السنديك تحت مراقبة القاضي المنتدب بتحقيق الديون المصرح بها إليه وفق الإجراءات المنصوص عليها في المادة 686 و ما بعدها فضلا عن وضع الأختام على أموال المقاولة بأمر من القاضي المنتدب و كذا إبرام و تنفيذ العقود الجارية.
هذا، و مباشرة بعد صدور الحكم المذكور تنتهي فترة الملاحظة أو فترة إعداد الحل و تبتدئ بالتالي فترة أخرى يتم خلالها تنفيذ الحل المختار من طرف المحكمة المختصة، حيث يتحدد تبعا لذلك مصير الأطراف التي لها علاقة بالمسطرة المفتوحة و الحالة هذه، على أن أهم آثار هذه المسطرة خلال فترة تنفيذ الحل المناسب للمقاولة تتجلى فيما تؤول إليه وضعية المقاولة ذاتها أثناء هذه الفترة و وضعية دائنيها و على الخصوص أولائك الناشئة ديونهم قبل صدور الحكم القاضي بفتح المسطرة.
على أن الآثار المذكورة تختلف باختلاف ما إذا كان الحل المختار بهذا الخصوص من طرف المحكمة التجارية المفتوحة أمامها مسطرة المعالجة يتمثل في حصر مخطط لاستمرارية هذه المقاولة (أ) أم في حصر مخطط لتفويتها لأحد الأغيار (ب) أم أنه يتمثل في قبول اقتراح النطق بتصفيتها القضائية لكون وضعيتها مختلة بشكل لا رجعة فيه.
أ – تنفيذ الحل المتمثل في مخطط استمرارية المقاولة :
تعتبر حالة تسوية المقاولة عن طريق اعتماد مخطط استمراريتها أنسب حل للمقاولات المفتوحة ضدها مساطر معالجة الصعوبات، و ذلك على خلاف حالة التسوية عن طريق تفويت المقاولة لأحد الأغيار أو حالة النطق بالتصفية القضائية بسبب اختلال وضعية المقاولة بشكل لا رجعة فيه.
حيث يمكن للمحكمة التجارية المفتوحة أمامها مسطرة المعالجة أن تتبنى بمقتضى حكمها الصادر بشأن تحديد مصير المقاولة الخاضعة لهذه المسطرة مخطط الاستمرارية المقترح من طرف السنديك كحل ملائم لتسوية وضعية المقاولة، و تقرر استمرارية قيام المقاولة بنشاطها إذا كانت هناك إمكانات جدية لتسوية وضعيتها و لسداد خصومها، كما يمكن لذات المحكمة أن تقضي بحصر مخطط الاستمرارية و لو لم تنته بعد عملية تحقيق الديون التي تتم وفقا للمقتضيات المنصوص عليها في المواد من 688 إلى 698 من مدونة التجارة.
و تطبيقا لمقتضيات الفقرة الثانية من المادة 592 من مدونة التجارة فإن مخطط الاستمرارية الذي تحصره المحكمة التجارية المفتوحة أمامها مسطرة المعالجة يشير إن اقتضى الحال إلى التغييرات الواجب إدخالها على تسيير المقاولة وفقا لأحكام المادة 595 من هذه المدونة و بمقتضى كيفيات تصفيات الخصوم المحددة في المواد من 598 إلى 602 من مدونة التجارة. و قد ترفق الاستمرارية، عند الاقتضاء، بتوقيف أو إضافة أو تفويت بعض فروع النشاط الذي كانت تزاوله المقاولة، على أن التفويتات التي تتم في هذه الحالة تخضع للمقتضيات المتعلقة بالتصفية القضائية، أما إذا كانت القرارات المصاحبة لاستمرارية المقاولة الخاضعة لمسطرة المعالجة ستؤدي إلى فسخ عقود العمل، و جب تطبيق القواعد المنصوص عليها في مدونة الشغل و ذلك وفقا لما تنص عليه بهذا الخصوص الفقرة الأخيرة من المادة 592 من مدونة التجارة.
و بخصوص وضعية المقاولة خلال تنفيذ مخطط استمراريتها، فإن المخطط يفرض عليها أن تنفذ التزاماتها وفق الكيفيات و الشروط المحددة فيه، و إلا تم فسخه من طرف المحكمة التجارية المختصة، إذ يمكن للمحكمة التي فتحت مسطرة التسوية القضائية أن تقرر عدم إمكانية تفويت الأموال التي تعتبرها ضرورية لاستمرار هذه المقاولة دون ترخيص منها، و ذلك لمدة تحددها هذه المحكمة طبقا لمقتضيات المادة 597 من مدونة التجارة، و يتم تقييد عدم إمكانية تفويت الأموال المذكورة في السجل التجاري، مما يترتب عليه حسب المادة 594 من مدونة التجارة أن يتم الحكم ببطلان كل عمل أو تصرف أو عقد أبرم خرقا لقاعدة عدم قابلية التفويت هذه، و يحكم بالبطلان في هذه الحالة بناء على طلب كل ذي مصلحة يقدمه داخل أجل ثلاث سنوات من تاريخ إبرام العقد أو نشره.
كما يمكن حسب المادة 595 من مدونة التجارة، أن يتضمن مخطط استمرارية المقاولة الخاضعة لمسطرة المعالجة التغييرات التي يتعين إدخالها على النظام الأساسي للشركة أو المجموعة ذات النفع الاقتصادي التي يكون لها غرض تجاري، و يتم ذلك كلما كانت هذه التغييرات ضرورية لاستمرارية المقاولة المعنية بالأمر، و يقوم السنديك في هذه الحالة باستدعاء الجمعية المختصة، وفق الشكليات المنصوص عليها في النظام الأساسي، لأجل إجراء التغييرات التي يتضمنها مخطط الاستمرارية.
و في حالة ما إذا لم تنفذ المقاولة التي يهمها الأمر التزاماتها المحددة في مخطط الاستمرارية يمكن للمحكمة التجارية المختصة أن تقضي تلقائيا أو بطلب من أحد الدائنين، و بعد الاستماع لأقوال السنديك، بفسخ هذا المخطط و بوضع المقاولة في حالة تصفية قضائية كما تنص على ذلك الفقرة الأولى من المادة 602 من مدونة التجارة، و يترتب على ذلك أن يقوم الدائنون الخاضعون لمخطط الاستمرارية بالتصريح إلى السنديك بمجموع ديونهم و ضماناتهم مخصومة منها المبالغ التي تم استيفاؤها قبل فسخ هذا المخطط، كما يقوم الدائنون الذين نشأت حقوقهم بعد الحكم القاضي بحصر مخطط الاستمرارية بالتصريح بدورهم إلى السنديك بما لهم من ديون، لأنها تعتبر ناشئة قبل فسخ هذا المخطط و إعلان التصفية القضائية، مما يجعلها خاضعة للمسطرة الجماعية لاسيما و أن حق الأسبقية المنصوص عليه في المادة 575 من مدونة التجارة لا يطبق من حيث المبدأ إلا في حالة التسوية القضائية.
و على العكس مما ذكر، فإذا قامت المقاولة الخاضعة لمسطرة التسوية القضائية بتنفيذ كافة التزاماتها وفق الشروط و الكيفيات المحددة في مخطط الاستمرارية، فلا يبقى للمحكمة التجارية المفتوحة أمامها المسطرة إلا النطق بإقفال هذه الأخيرة، مع ما يترتب على هذا الإقفال من آثار.
ب – تنفيذ الحل المتمثل في تفويت المقاولة للغير :
و يتم تفويت المقاولة في إطار التسوية القضائية بناء على العروض المقدمة في هذا الإطار إلى السنديك من طرف الأغيار، بحيث تختار المحكمة العرض الذي يسمح في أحسن الظروف بأداء مستحقات الدائنين و بضمان أطول مدة لاستقرار التشغيل، و يقوم السنديك بإبرام كل العقود و التصرفات الضرورية لإنجاز تفويت المقاولة.
و بناء على المادة 611 من مدونة التجارة، فإن المحكمة التجارية المفتوحة أمامها مسطرة المعالجة يمكنها أن تضع قيودا على حرية المفوت إليه فيما يخص تصرفه في الأموال المفوتة بموجب مخطط تفويت المقاولة الخاضعة لهذه المسطرة، ذلك أن هذه المحكمة يحق لها أن تجعل هذا المخطط مقرونا بشرط يقضي بجعل كل الأموال المفوتة أو بعضا منها غير قابلة للتفويت لمدة تحددها في حكمها القاضي بحصر مخطط التفويت.
و عليه فإن العقد الذي يمكن أن يقوم به المفوت إليه و الذي يكون مفاده تفويت الأموال المادية أو المعنوية المفوتة إليه بمقتضى مخطط التفويت أو بتخصيص هذه الأموال كضمانة أو بإكرائها من أجل التسيير، يكون قابلا للحكم ببطلانه بناء على طلب كل ذي مصلحة يقدمه داخل أجل ثلاث سنوات ابتداء من إبرام هذا العقد أو نشره كما تقضي بذلك المادة 621 من مدونة التجارة.
و يتعين على المفوت إليه احترام كيفية و آجال أداء ثمن التفويت كيفما تم الاتفاق عليه في المخطط، و يمكن للمحكمة في حالة عدم أداء ثمن التفويت أن تعين سواء تلقائيا أو بطلب من السنديك أو من كل ذي مصلحة متصرفا خاصا يتولى مهمة الإشراف على تسيير أموال المقاولة المفوتة إليه.
و تقضي المحكمة تبعا لذلك بفسخ المخطط بعد الاستماع إلى كل من المفوت إليه بعد استدعائه قانونيا عن طريق كتابة الضبط و إلى تقرير السنديك بهذا الخصوص و كل من له مصلحة في ذلك، و تبث المحكمة في غرفة المشورة، و بعد النطق بحكم فسخ المخطط يتم الإعلان مباشرة عن التصفية القضائية للمقاولة حيث تباع أموالها وفقا للقواعد المنصوص عليها في باب التصفية القضائية حيث تخصص عائداتها لدفع مستحقات الدائنين المقبولين، و يعمل السنديك على توزيع ثمن التفويت بين الدائنين حسب مرتبتهم بحيث يقدم الدائنون الذين نشأت ديونهم بعد فتح حكم مسطرة التسوية على كل الديون الأخرى و لو كانت مقرونة بامتيازات أو بضمانات و ذلك من أجل تحقيق هدف التفويت الذي هو إبراء ذمة المقاولة من الخصوم.
ثالثا : الصعوبات المتمثلة في اختلال وضعية المقاولة بشكل لا رجعة فيه :
إن اختلال وضعية المقاولة بشكل لا رجعة فيه، أو ما يعبر عنه في القانون الفرنسي Situation irrémédiablement compromise، يفيد أن هذه الوضعية لم تعد قابلة للإصلاح بالمرة مهما تكن الوسائل التدخلية الممكن اعتمادها بهذا الخصوص و بذلك فإن الصعوبات التي تتمثل في وصول المقاولة إلى وضعية مختلفة بشكل لا رجعة فيه، تعتبر آخر مرحلة من مراحل تردي الوضع المالي و الاقتصادي و الاجتماعي لهذه المقاولة، الأمر الذي لا يمكن أن ينفع فيه وقاية أو علاج.
و توجد العديد من المؤشرات التي يمكن أن تفيد حول ما إذا كانت الصعوبات التي تعترض المقاولة تجسد أم لا، اختلال وضعية هذه المقاولة بشكل لا رجعة فيه، و يعد عدم أداء الديون المستحقة أولا مؤشرا من هذه المؤشرات، ذلك أن الصعوبات المتمثلة في اختلال وضعية المقاولة بشكل لا رجعة فيه ليست سوى امتدادا و نتاجا لعدم المبادرة إلى التصدي في الوقت المناسب لوسائل المعالجة السالفة لتلك الصعوبات المتمثلة في مجرد عدم أداء ما يستحق على المقاولة من ديون.
على أنه خلافا لمسألة تقدير ما إذا كانت الصعوبات التي تعترض المقاولة تمثل عجزها عن أداء ديونها المستحقة أم لا تمثل ذلك، و التي ليست بالأمر الهين فإن مسألة تقدير ما إذا كانت هذه الصعوبات تمثل اختلال وضعية المقاولة بشكل لا رجعة فيه، أم لا، غالبا ما تكون متيسرة و سهلة خاصة في بعض الحالات التي تتميز بانقطاع المقاولة المعنية بالأمر عن مزاولة نشاطها و بتسريح عمالها و مستخدميها و بتراكم ديون كثيرة عليها.
و تطبيقا لما ذكر، يلاحظ من خلال بعض الأحكام الصادرة بالمغرب أن القضاء التجاري المغربي لا يتردد كلما كان هناك تراكم للديون غير المؤداة مشفوع بالانقطاع عن مزاولة النشاط التجاري للمقاولة، في تصنيف الصعوبات التي تعترض هذه المقاولة في خانة تلك التي تمثل اختلال وضعية المقاولة بشكل لا رجعة فيه، ففي حكمها الصادر مثلا بتاريخ 27 يناير 1999 عللت المحكمة التجارية بالرباط حكمها في الملف عدد 4/98/798 "منشور بمجلة الإشعاع العدد 18 - يناير 1999 ص 252 بأنه : ... و حيث استدعت المحكمة طبقا للمادة 567 من مدونة التجارة، رئيس المقاولة للاستماع إليه و ذلك على العنوان المضمن بشهادة السجل التجاري للمدعى عليها، فرجعت شهادة تسليمه بملاحظة أنه انتقل من العنوان حسب تصريح من تقيم به، مما يفيد اعتزال المدعى عليها عن ممارسة التجارة، علما بأنه و طبقا للمادة 564 من مدونة التجارة يمكن فتح المسطرة ضد كل تاجر أو حرفي وضع حدا لنشاطه داخل سنة من اعتزاله إذا كان التوقف عن الدفع سابقا لهذا الاعتزال، و حيث أن مناط فتح مسطرة التصفية القضائية هو توافر شرط التوقف عن الدفع بشكل ينبني عن مركز مالي مضطرب و ضائقة مستحكمة يتزعزع معها ائتمان التاجر و تتعرض بها حقوق دائنيه لخطر محقق أو كبير الاحتمال ...".
و عليه إذا ثبت أن الصعوبات التي تعاني منها المقاولة تعبر عن اختلال وضعية هذه الأخيرة بشكل لا رجعة فيه، فلا تكون هناك أية فائدة من مواجهة صعوبات من هذا القبيل عن طريق سلوك مساطر الوقاية أو مساطر المعالجة، ذلك أنه لا يوجد و الحالة هذه أي بصيص من الأمل في استمرارية استغلال المقاولة المعنية بالأمر أو في الحفاظ على مناصب الشغل الموجودة بها ما دام أن وضعيتها أصبحت مختلة لدرجة أنها لم تعد تقبل الإصلاح بالمرة، فكل ما هنالك أنه يتعين إيجاد الحل العادل لتمكين الدائنين من الحصول على نسبة معينة من حقوقهم، مما يقتضي وضع المقاولة في حالة تصفية قضائية لبيع أصولها و استعمال ناتج هذا البيع في تسديد الخصوم وفق قواعد التوزيع المقررة بالقانون للدائنين بحسب مراكزهم القانونية حيث يؤدي الحكم القاضي بالتصفية القضائية إلى تخلي المدين بقوة القانون عن تسيير أمواله و التصرف فيها، و حتى التي امتلكها بأي وجه من الوجوه، ما دامت التصفية القضائية لم تقفل بعد، و يقوم السنديك بممارسة حقوق المدين و إقامة الدعاوى بشأن ذمته المالية طيلة فترة التصفية القضائية، غير أنه يمكن للمدين أن يمارس دعاواه الشخصية و أن ينتصب طرفا مدنيا بهدف إثبات إدانة مقترف جناية أو جنحة قد يكون ضحية إحداهما، غير أنه إذا منح تعويضات، فإنها تستخلص لفائدة المسطرة المفتوحة (المادة 619 من مدونة التجارة). هذا و إذا كان الأصل أن فتح مسطرة التصفية القضائية ضد المقاولة التي أصبحت وضعيتها مختلة بشكل لا رجعة فيه يترتب عليه توقف هذه المقاولة عن نشاطها، فإنه يمكن استثناء من هذا الأصل أن يستمر نشاط المقاولة لمدة معينة إذا اقتضت المصلحة العامة أو مصلحة الدائنين ذلك، ففي هذه الحالة، يجوز للمحكمة التجارية التي فتحت مسطرة التصفية القضائية أن تأذن باستمرار نشاط المقاولة المعنية بالأمر لمدة محددة، إذ يتم ذلك إما تلقائيا من المحكمة المذكورة و إما بناء على طلب السنديك أو وكيل الملك.
و بخصوص إجراءات التصفية القضائية فإنها تقوم على عنصرين أساسيين هما بيع أصول المقاولة و تصفية الخصوم، حيث يتم بيع العقار وفق الطرق الواردة في باب الحجز العقاري، غير أن الثمن الافتتاحي للمزايدة و كذا الشروط الأساسية للبيع و تحديد شكليات السعر يحدد من طرف القاضي المنتدب و ذلك بعد تلقي ملاحظات المراقبين و الاستماع لرئيس المقاولة أو استدعائهما بصفة قانونية، على أن الوفاء بمستحقات دائني المقاولة يقتضي الأخذ بعين الاعتبار خمسة عناصر أساسية :
- انتهاء عمليات تحقيق الديون و تحديد قائمة بشأن المقبولة منها بشكل نهائي.
- مراعاة الترتيب الذي حدده المشرع بشأن الأسبقية في الوفاء بالديون.
- مراعاة النزاعات المعروضة أمام أنظار المحكمة بخصوص الديون، خاصة حقوق العمال و المسيرين.
- خصم المبالغ التي يتم سدادها في إطار الأداء المسبق المنصوص عليه في الفصل 629 من مدونة التجارة، حيث يمكن للقاضي المنتدب إما تلقائيا و إما بطلب من السنديك أو أحد الدائنين أن يأمر بأداء مسبق لقسط من الدين متى كان مقبولا.
- إن جميع الديون تصبح حالة مهما كانت الآجال التي علقت عليها.
و هكذا فإن الدائنين أصحاب الرهون و الامتيازات الحاصلين على رتبة مناسبة لا يتقاضون مبلغ ترتيبهم الرهني في التوزيع، إلا بعد خصم المبالغ التي سبق لهم أن تقاضوها، و لا توزع مبالغ الأصول على الدائنين كيفما كانت طبيعة الدين أو مرتبته إلا بعد خصم مصاريف و نفقات التصفية القضائية و الإعانات المقدمة لرئيس المقاولة أو مسيريها أو إلى عائلاتهم و المبالغ التي تقاضاها الدائنون أصحاب الامتيازات بعد إذن القاضي المنتدب، كما يتم وضع جزء من مبلغ الأصول كاحتياطي يكون موازيا للديون التي لم يتم البث نهائيا بشأن قبولها و لا سيما أجور المسيرين.
و يتولى السنديك إعداد تقرير بجميع أعمال التصفية الضرورية و تحديد أموال المقاولة المتبقية بعد سداد ديونها، و تقديم الحساب الختامي للقاضي المنتدب، و هكذا فإن السنديك يتحمل بكل الالتزامات التي يتحمل بها الوكيل بأجره بالنسبة إلى تقديم الحساب و إلى رد ما تسلمه، بحيث يجب عليه عند انتهاء التصفية بالإضافة إلى ما سبقت الإشارة إليه إجراء إحصاء و إقامة جرد لميزانية تتضمن أصول و خصوم المقاولة، ملخصا بذلك كل العمليات التي قام بها و محددا المركز النهائي للمقاولة، كما يعمل السنديك على إيداع دفاتر المقاولة و مستنداتها و وثائقها لدى كتابة ضبط المحكمة المختصة حتى يتأتى لذوي المصلحة و ورثتهم و خلفائهم الإطلاع عليها أو يأخذوا منها نسخا و لو بواسطة موثقين، و قد نصت المادة 635 من مدونة التجارة على أنه يمكن للمحكمة أن تقضي في أي وقت و لو تلقائيا بقفل التصفية القضائية بعد استدعاء رئيس المقاولة و بناء على تقرير القاضي المنتدب و ذلك في الأحوال الآتية :
- إذا لم يعد ثمة خصوم واجبة الأداء أو توفر السنديك على المبالغ الكافية لتغطية ديون الدائنين.
إذا استحال الاستمرار في القيام بعمليات التصفية القضائية لعدم كفاية الأصول.
* قـائـمـة بـأهـم الـمـراجـع :
· مدونة التجارة – القانون رقم 95 – 15.
· د. امحمد لفروجي : صعوبات المقاولة و المساطر القضائية الكفيلة بمعالجتها – سلسلة الدراسات القانونية – الطبعة الأولى – فبراير 2000
· ذ. عزيز جبروني : التسوية و التصفية القضائية للمقاولة – دراسة عملية معززة باجتهادات قضائية – الطبعة الأولى – 2001.
· المجلة المغربية لقانون الأعمال و المقاولات – العدد 1 – دجمبر 2002.
· مجلة المنتدى – خاص بندوة معالجة صعوبات المقاولة – العدد الثالث – يونيو 2002
*

----------

